# Grainy Images with Canon EOS Rebel T2i DSLR



## 311Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

Help!
I'm getting grainy images, especially with indoor shoots, on my Canon. I've read that high ISO and poor lighting (which I definitely often have with no off-camera lighting at the time) can contribute to "graininess" but what concerns me, which I've also read, is that it could just be time to upgrade. I know this is an old model camera (2010 maybe?) so could it be that the image quality expected today exceeds my camera's ability? Or will I still be able to get good images with the proper settings? I'm rather new to the technical side of photography and to shooting in manual mode, so it's entirely possible that I just have the wrong settings.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

Post a couple of examples with the Exif Data.  Could be many things.


----------



## 311Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

Ha, sorry! Didn't even think about that.

Let me know if I've given you all of the information you need. Not entirely sure what all "exif" refers to. 








F-stop: f/4
Exposure time: 1/400 sec
ISO speed: ISO-6400
Focal length: 55mm
Max aperture: 4





F-stop: f/4
Exposure time: 1/400 sec
ISO speed: ISO-6400
Focal length: 55mm
Max aperture: 4






F-stop: f/4
Exposure time: 1/400 sec
ISO speed: ISO-6400
Focal length: 55mm






 F-stop: f/4
Exposure time: 1/400 sec
ISO speed: ISO-6400
Focal length: 55mm
Max aperture: 4

And seeing now that all are shot at ISO 6400, I may have just answered my own question....
If that is the case, is there a way you can edit this out in Lightroom or Photoshop? And how do you shoot in less-than-ideal lighting without going so far up on ISO that you lose image quality?


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 31, 2016)

311Photo said:


> Help!
> I'm getting grainy images, especially with indoor shoots, on my Canon. I've read that high ISO and poor lighting (which I definitely often have with no off-camera lighting at the time) can contribute to "graininess" but what concerns me, which I've also read, is that it could just be time to upgrade. I know this is an old model camera (2010 maybe?) so could it be that the image quality expected today exceeds my camera's ability? Or will I still be able to get good images with the proper settings? I'm rather new to the technical side of photography and to shooting in manual mode, so it's entirely possible that I just have the wrong settings.


 
You're getting noisy images which have a similar appearance to film grain. Contrary to what you've read, high ISO does not contribute to noisiness -- it reduces it. The culprit is sensor underexposure do to the poor lighting you've identified and that's ultimately your bottom line.

Yes, your T2 is "last year's tech" but it's still a respectable and capable camera. "This year's tech" is better and next year's tech will be better again. The big improvement is to find ways to increase the exposure -- more light.

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yup 6400 ISO is pretty high.  You are seeing noise not grain.  Film has grain, digital has noise.  
Low light situations have two options.  High ISO or add light.  Me I generally prefer to add light when ever possible.  

As for correcting the issue, Lightroom has noise reduction in the editing section.  There are also third party software/plugin's that will do the job, often better.   

This is the EXIF data.   It is the metadata stored with every shot.

*EXIF* — this group of metadata is encoded in 10,312 bytes (10.1k)

Make Canon
Camera Model Name Canon EOS REBEL T2i
Software Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6.7 (Macintosh)
Exposure Time 1/400
F Number 4.00
Exposure Program Manual
ISO 6,400
Exif Version 0230
Date/Time Original *2016:10:16* 03:29:57
15 days, 6 hours, 34 minutes, 47 seconds ago
Shutter Speed Value 1/400
Aperture Value 4.00
Exposure Compensation 0
Max Aperture Value 4.0
Metering Mode Multi-segment
Flash Off, Did not fire
Focal Length 55.0 mm
Sub Sec Time Original 81
Sub Sec Time Digitized 81
Color Space sRGB
Focal Plane X Resolution 2864.088398
Focal Plane Y Resolution 2904.201681
Focal Plane Resolution Unit inches
Custom Rendered Normal
Exposure Mode Manual
Scene Capture Type Standard
Lens Model EF-S55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS
Compression JPEG (old-style)
Y Resolution 72
Modify Date *2016:10:18* 22:31:57
12 days, 11 hours, 32 minutes, 47 seconds ago
Create Date *2016:10:16* 03:29:57
15 days, 6 hours, 34 minutes, 47 seconds ago
Resolution 240 pixels/inch
X Resolution 72
Thumbnail Length 9,494
Serial Number 1523916947
Lens Info 55-250mm f/?
White Balance Manual


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 31, 2016)

You were posting photos as I was typing. The photos help. I only looked at the last photo. Here's that photo noise filtered:





Your camera's base ISO is 100. You took the photo with the ISO set to 6400 which would indicate a 6 stop underexposure of the sensor. That really is severe underexposure so you're out there on the edge looking over the precipice. To put it another way, you're using less than 10% of your sensor's recording capacity.

You're shooting camera JPEGs and processing those in LR. One thing you could do to improve the results is to start saving the camera's raw (CR2) files and learn to process those; better results are possible doing that.

Joe

edit: Failed to mention that you took the photo at f/4 and 1/400 sec. You could have reduced the shutter speed at least 1 if not 2 stops which would make a big difference. A faster lens would permit you to also add a stop of light there and shoot at f/2.8. Between the two you could have added 3 stops so that your underexposure was only 3 stops -- big difference.

And rather than a new camera: more light.


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2016)

The basic problem is not enough light - and poor light quality and direction:
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
Off-Camera Flash: Techniques for Digital Photographers
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography

Lighting ratios
Lighting Ratios for Portrait Photography
Lighting styles


----------



## 311Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your insight!! I love being able to work so closely with so much experience! Everything you guys said was extremely helpful. And I'm glad to know that my T2i is not obsolete! I'll start working on getting some off-camera lighting and playing around more with the other camera settings.
I did read, after this session, that shooting and processing raw files is much better. I'm having to work with the jpgs for this go-around because I was a late-comer on that info.
If I understood what I was doing, the lenses I shot with did not go below an f/4.0, which I knew was not going to be ideal for that situation. I do plan to get a faster lens (suggestions?).
This was my first "official" session, so I've learned a lot from it.
Again, so helpful, you guys! Thank you!! I will work on noise reduction in Lightroom for this session and try to take the appropriate steps to prevent/reduce the issue in the first place next go-around.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 31, 2016)

The shutter speed seems way faster than necessary. A sharper lens would be a help, try looking at used (KEH, Adorama, B&H). Try learning and practicing how to adjust in low light. Set up an object (a house plant, I don't care, any various objects could work) and try test shots at different settings, write down what you did and how it worked.

Practice getting better quality images til you figure it out and get good at it. You probably would benefit too from learning more about vantage point, noticing backgrounds, framing and composing images, etc. Then go back to trying to take photos for other people once you're able to do all that on a consistent basis. It takes time.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 23, 2016)

Agree with all of the above.

1st.
1/400 is a great shutter speed if they are throwing the baby. If not bring that down as low as you can to get more light. At 55mm try around 1/60 or 1/80. It will let in exponentially more light which will decrease you ISO down to a more manageable level. 

2nd.
Adding more light will again lessen the ISO and the noise produced by the camera.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 24, 2016)

1.shoot at lower shutter speed
2.use flash
3.get the cheap yet very good Canon 50mm f1.8
4.don't be afraid to shoot even at f1.8 when its really dark

Your problem isn't your camera but your skills, don't want to sound disrespectful because I am not, you need to learn to use your equipment better because even with your existing equipment you could have got a much cleaner shots.
Processing picture correctly with LR will also make a huge difference.

Saying that the T2i is very old but its still capable of producing good images, if you are not a huge photography fan and is just a casual shooter then the T2i is fine
If not then get the Canon 5D IV


----------

